# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Colorbond vs Lysaght vs other and what tools to replace iron roof?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi all,
Well i have been off the site for a while but the work has continued on the house, many thanks to you all for the info along the way. I hadn't planned a swimming pool but it seems i have one in the front room so other work has stopped while i re-roof some sections. 
The roof is CGI and will be replaced with the same in any darkish red colour. I stopped by Stratco who advised they can cut to size and as they cut it as it comes our the roller i am charged per meter not per length. The factory that does it is only a few km's away so seemed ideal. I have since been advised to only use Colorbond or Lysaght as anything else is inferior. Is this true or are they just as good as each other?
If Colorbond or Lysaght is the way to go, where can i purchase it cut to lengths in Adelaide, i called a few of the suppliers on their site and they said they only sell to trade? 
Further, what is the preferred method to drive in tekscrews these days? I presumed it was a Tek gun/Tek Screwdriver; the type that has the big built in steel clutch (were quite common from Makita) and an adjustable cone that stops you from over tightening the screws and crushing the rubber seal. However they dont seem very common any more. I was hoping to pick up one cheap 2nd hand. 
Cheers

----------


## cyclic

> The roof is CGI and will be replaced with the same in any darkish red colour. I stopped by Stratco who advised they can cut to size and as they cut it as it comes our the roller i am charged per meter not per length. The factory that does it is only a few km's away so seemed ideal. I have since been advised to only use Colorbond or Lysaght as anything else is inferior. Is this true or are they just as good as each other?
> If Colorbond or Lysaght is the way to go, where can i purchase it cut to lengths in Adelaide, i called a few of the suppliers on their site and they said they only sell to trade? 
> Further, what is the preferred method to drive in tekscrews these days? I presumed it was a Tek gun/Tek Screwdriver; the type that has the big built in steel clutch (were quite common from Makita) and an adjustable cone that stops you from over tightening the screws and crushing the rubber seal. However they dont seem very common any more. I was hoping to pick up one cheap 2nd hand. 
> Cheers

  Ask stratco what their warranty is, pretty sure you will find it is 25 years. 
Colourbond is a brand name, so you might just find Stratco are using Blue Scope Colourbond, they just don't want to advertise it. 
When I started roofing there were no screw guns so in all the years I fitted roofing I never used a screw gun, always used a 750 watt Makita drill.
You,ve just got to get used to letting go the trigger at the right time.

----------


## barney118

You will find the steel made in Aus will have laser branding on the underside where they overlap as colorbond check with Stramit. Lysaght sell over the counter in cash sales so I am not sure whats happening there. I bought a Ryobi tek screw gun when a mitre 10 was closing down a few yrs ago, could use a cordless too with right clutch setting

----------


## Roofer

Bluescope Colorbond is superior to imported colour steel from China. 
Stratco use both.  If you ask for genuine Colorbond you will get genuine from Stratco. 
If you dont ask you will get imported steel.

----------


## Bloss

To drive Tek screws use an impact driver Impact driver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - a high torque cordless with a decent sized battery pack. Pretty much any brand name really - even the low entry Ryobi RYOBI ONE+ 18V system: Starter Kits work OK, but that is near the bottom so far as quality goes. I have one of these at home simply because it was cheaper to get two new LiIon batteries that would work on my 10 year old Ryobi cordless drills which are my round the house knockabouts which have dying NiCd batteries. The Ryobi impact driver works fine, but just not as well as my Milwaukee kit (but at way less cost!). 
Given the $A dollar level they are cheap as chips. Eg: see her for examples of various brands  Just Tools Australia - Tool Specialist in Power & Cordless Tools, Hand & Air Tools Unless you really are after a kit or a drill too just get the driver and two batteries with charger at the best price you can.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> When I started roofing there were no screw guns so in all the years I fitted roofing I never used a screw gun, always used a 750 watt Makita drill.

  Anyone remember leadheads? (beside Bloss  :Wink:  )

----------


## cyclic

> Anyone remember leadheads? (beside Bloss  )

  Yep, thousands of them, they weren't too bad, worse still were spring heads. 
Do you remember when roof screws were not self drilling, you would have to first drill a 13/64" hole in metal perlins then fit the screw. 
Two men drilling, one man screwing.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yep, I remember first seeing a tek type screw and going wow, what a great idea  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> Two men drilling, one man screwing.

  Imagine the productivity if all three were working . . . . :Wink:  
The leadheads and springheads were diabolical - and I've done to many roofs using my Dah's old Stanley "Yankee" screwdrivers - which were high-tech in the day Ron's Woodshop: Featured Tool: Yankee Screwdriver I still have the best one. I never pre-drilled except when into seasoned HW, but had to use a large prick punch through the corrugated iron. Custom orb was a real boon - as it removed most lap joints. Ah the bad old days . . .   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Imagine the productivity if all three were working . . . . 
>  but had to use a large prick punch

  
Bwahahaaha nice..... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Bloss

> Bwahahaaha nice.....

  Glad at least one got the pun . . .  :Wink:

----------

